

Sparsh - "your body is your USB flash drive ... conceptually" - gaelian
http://www.pranavmistry.com/projects/sparsh/

======
Animus7
I didn't see any real explanation of the tech, but it seems like a (slow)
synchronized clipboard that has nothing to do with your body at all. At best,
confusing, at worst... an anecdote:

I remember when I had to convince my grandma that closing the browser wouldn't
make her email disappear.

Now I'll have to convince people that washing their hands won't wipe away the
bits.

~~~
gaelian
I took a minute to title this one because as far as I can see you're right,
it's not storing anything in or on your body but I didn't want to say anything
in the title that wasn't on the page. So I added the "conceptually" bit from
the page in an effort to accurately but succinctly label what this actually
is.

Here's the page I found it from originally where it says that it uses Dropbox
or FTP for the transfer:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20325-store-data-in-
yo...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn20325-store-data-in-your-body-
without-cyborg-modification.html)

I found it interesting because it ostensibly can be used with Dropbox which is
an app that I like. Though I disagree with New Scientist that Dropbox is
"still irritatingly complicated" but maybe that's just because I'm a geek.

